# Orchestral Tools - Orchestral String Runs (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey everyone! In this long-awaited review, we take a deep dive into the updated OSR, created by OT. Please enjoy!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 18, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey everyone! In this long-awaited review, we take a deep dive into the updated OSR, created by OT. Please enjoy!



Hey Chris, can you confirm that Orchestral String Runs also does both half-tone and whole-tone measured trills, like in this OT video (but only HT/WT):

Not the fast trills, but the slow repeated ones that lock to the host tempo? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 19, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Hey Chris, can you confirm that Orchestral String Runs also does both half-tone and whole-tone measured trills, like in this OT video (but only HT/WT):
> 
> Not the fast trills, but the slow repeated ones that lock to the host tempo? Thanks.



Yes, that's correct!  You have to play the half/whole step that you're looking for, and the resulting measured trill will play.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 19, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yes, that's correct!  You have to play the half/whole step that you're looking for, and the resulting measured trill will play.


Thanks Chris.


----------

